# What long Halloween Joke do you know and like to share.



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

*"The Vampire Bat" joke*

A vampire bat came flapping in from the night, covered in fresh blood, and parked himself on the roof of the cave to get some sleep.
Before long, the other bats smelled the blood and started to hassle him about where he got it.
He begged them to knock it off and let him get some sleep, but they persisted until he finally gave in.
"Fine, follow me," he said and flew out of the cave with hundreds of bats following behind him. They flew through a valley, across a river and into a forest full of trees. Finally he slowed down and the other bats excitedly milled around him.
"Now, do you see that tree over there?" he asked.
"Yes, yes, yes!" all the other bats screamed in a frenzy.
"Well good," replied the bloodied bat, "because I DIDN'T!"


----------

